# Drill Press



## bandit (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello!
I have been reading all the forums, and every one says that you can not raise the drill press head. Well! let me tell you what I did.
I took the head off the the post. On my my lathe, I milled out a coupling to fit a 6 inch piece of pipe the same diameter as the pole that the head sits on.. The coupling was attatched to the top of the original pole with set screw and the extension was put on the other end of the coupling with set screws. The head was then put back using the original set screw that came with the drill press. 
The drill press works picture perfect with no problems. 
perhaps I can take some pixs of the drill press,


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes, Please post some pictures.

Mark Frazier


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes pics would be nice. Popular thought is that when you add a coupling you make the column less rigid. Especially if it is closer to the head. 

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill C. (Dec 7, 2014)

bandit said:


> Hello!
> I have been reading all the forums, and every one says that you can not raise the drill press head. Well! let me tell you what I did.
> I took the head off the the post. On my my lathe, I milled out a coupling to fit a 6 inch piece of pipe the same diameter as the pole that the head sits on.. The coupling was attatched to the top of the original pole with set screw and the extension was put on the other end of the coupling with set screws. The head was then put back using the original set screw that came with the drill press.
> The drill press works picture perfect with no problems.
> perhaps I can take some pixs of the drill press,



Usually we lower the head on a drill press.  I too would like to see your project.  Thanks


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 8, 2014)

Did you did this to bring the quill to a comfortable height or to give yourself more work scope?
And yes please for some pics

Cheers Phil


----------

